# Szczesny ad un passo dalla Roma. Prestito dall'Arsenal.



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2015)

Secondo la Gds, Wojciech Szczesny, portiere venticinquenne dell’Arsenal e della nazionale polacca, è vicinissimo alla Roma. La trattativa si baserà su un possibile prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto. Il giocatore è stato sotto accusa da parte di Wenger nella scorsa stagione per via della "poca professionalità". Il polacco è stato sorpreso più volte inalare hippy crack e fumare sigarette. Con il neo acquisto Petr Cech, Szczesny non ha più il posto da titolare.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] auguri


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Tra l'altro del fatto delle sigarette lo sapevo ma che si facesse di crack no... Gravissimo eh. Sul fumo ci si può passare perché tanto fuma pure Buffon, ma su quello no.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro del fatto delle sigarette lo sapevo ma che si facesse di crack no... Gravissimo eh. Sul fumo ci si può passare perché tanto fuma pure Buffon, ma su quello no.



Smoke weed everyday 
Comunque è un portiere che ha molti alti e fa delle parate assurde , ma anche molti bassi , e anche se non è il massimo , sarebbe il miglior portiere da 20 anni a sta parte (ammazza che cu-fortuna  ) [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gds, Wojciech Szczesny, portiere venticinquenne dell’Arsenal e della nazionale polacca, è vicinissimo alla Roma. La trattativa si baserà su un possibile prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto. Il giocatore è stato sotto accusa da parte di Wenger nella scorsa stagione per via della "poca professionalità". Il polacco è stato sorpreso più volte fumare crack e sigarette. Con il neo acquisto Petr Cech, Szczesny non ha più il posto da titolare.



Solo un altro matto ci mancava


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Smoke weed everyday
> Comunque è un portiere che ha molti alti e fa delle parate assurde , ma anche molti bassi , e anche se non è il massimo , sarebbe il miglior portiere da 20 anni a sta parte (ammazza che cu-fortuna  ) [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]



Effettivamente coi portieri abbiamo una tradizione orribile non me ne ricordo uno buono dalla notte dei tempi


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Effettivamente coi portieri abbiamo una tradizione orribile non me ne ricordo uno buono dalla notte dei tempi



L'ultimo davvero bravo è stato Tancredi , poi dopo di lui si salvano solamente Cervone , Konsel e prorio De Sanctis , poi abbiamo avuto Antonioli , Pelizzoli, Curci, Artur, Doni , Julio Sergio , Lobont , Stekelenburg , fino ad arrivare alla pippa per eccellenza , Goicoechea  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## diavolo (21 Luglio 2015)

Un potenziale crack  head


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> L'ultimo davvero bravo è stato Tancredi , poi dopo di lui si salvano solamente Cervone , Konsel e prorio De Sanctis , poi abbiamo avuto Antonioli , Pelizzoli, Curci, Artur, Doni , Julio Sergio , Lobont , Stekelenburg , fino ad arrivare alla pippa per eccellenza , Goicoechea  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]



Hai detto bene si salvano, che mi hai ricordato Goicoechea


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Un potenziale crack  head



 che battuta


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene si salvano, che mi hai ricordato Goicoechea



Dico solo una cosa : Roma-Cagliari 2-4, quell autogol


----------



## diavolo (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> che battuta



A quanto pare più che una battuta è la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Chi mi sa rispondere, è meglio o peggio di de Sanctis ? Risposta secca
[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> A quanto pare più che una battuta è la realtà dei fatti.



Vabbè però


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Chi mi sa rispondere, è meglio o peggio di de Sanctis ? Risposta secca
> [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]



Per me è molto meglio,la fase difensiva dell'arsenal lo costrige ha fare molti più interventi , e a volte , nei numerosi tiri in porta che prende fa la paperata, magari da noi con una fase difensiva migliore , diventerà un grande portiere


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Chi mi sa rispondere, è meglio o peggio di de Sanctis ? Risposta secca
> @Renegade



Al momento è peggio di De Sanctis. Se hai visto bene quest'ultimo con Real e City è stato reattivissimo pur avendo 40 anni. Oggi sul colpo di testa è stato prontissimo.
Il polacco è spesso deconcentrato, fa uscite pericolose su palle inattive ed è fuori forma. Mettici che non comunicherà neanche con i difensori...Ad oggi è molto simile al Neto combina guai. Però almeno lo prendete in prestito.

Comunque Antonioli portiere sottovalutato. Era abbastanza decente. Cessi immondi invece Pelizzoli e soprattutto Goicoechea. L'olandese era invece una buona riserva


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Al momento è peggio di De Sanctis. Se hai visto bene quest'ultimo con Real e City è stato reattivissimo pur avendo 40 anni. Oggi sul colpo di testa è stato prontissimo.
> Il polacco è spesso deconcentrato, fa uscite pericolose su palle inattive ed è fuori forma. Mettici che non comunicherà neanche con i difensori...Ad oggi è molto simile al Neto combina guai.



Vabbè se non dovesse diventare , un bravo portiere come credo , de sanctis è pronto


----------



## Butcher (21 Luglio 2015)

Io Antonioli me lo ricordo come un buon portiere.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io Antonioli me lo ricordo come un buon portiere.



Mha , più che altro me lo ha detto mio padre che era scarso , i tifosi , nel unico anno che si è abbonato (2000/2001 ) lo chiamavano borsa , e non è che antonioli sia mai stato sto fenomeno da far cambiare opinione ai tifosi


----------



## Dany20 (21 Luglio 2015)

Goicoechea che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Pamparulez (21 Luglio 2015)

Mah... Questa me la devono spiegare Sabatini&co....


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Mah... Questa me la devono spiegare Sabatini&co....



Serve un portiere che ci possa coprire per tanti anni , e lla formula con cui lo vogliamo prenderlo è buona , prestito di 500.000mila euro , con diritto di riscatto fissato a 5.5 milioni, se fa bene diventerà titolare e amen , se fa male se ne ritorna all ' arsenal .


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Goicoechea che fine ha fatto?



Lo hanno rapito gli alieni, spero   
P.s mi ricordo che gioco bene(anzi benissimo) solo la partita col milan , per il resto


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gds, Wojciech Szczesny, portiere venticinquenne dell’Arsenal e della nazionale polacca, è vicinissimo alla Roma. La trattativa si baserà su un possibile prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto. Il giocatore è stato sotto accusa da parte di Wenger nella scorsa stagione per via della "poca professionalità". Il polacco è stato sorpreso più volte fumare crack e sigarette. Con il neo acquisto Petr Cech, Szczesny non ha più il posto da titolare.



Giocatore talentuoso,ma ancora poco continuo. Non vedo un grosso miglioramento rispetto a De Sanctis.

P.S. Precisazione [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] :lo hanno beccato con l'"hippy crack". In pratica è gas esilarante inalato da un palloncino,molto popolare tra i giovani inglesi (c'è anche un video di Sterling che lo usa). Non è assolutamente il *vero* crack


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Giocatore talentuoso,ma ancora poco continuo. Non vedo un grosso miglioramento rispetto a De Sanctis.
> 
> P.S. Precisazione [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] :lo hanno beccato con l'"hippy crack". In pratica è gas esilarante inalato da un palloncino,molto popolare tra i giovani inglesi (c'è anche un video di Sterling che lo usa). Non è assolutamente il *vero* crack


Ha 25 anni , e se arriva con la formula del prestito+ diritto di riscatto , cadiamo in piedi in ogni caso , se fa il fenomeno a 6 milioni abbiamo il titolare per il futuro , se fa il pippone se ne torna indietro, e poi non ci vuole molto ad essere meglio di de sanctis ( e de sanctis , negli ultimi 30 anni, è uno dei 4 portieri che si salvano, pensa gli altri )


----------



## Serginho (22 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> L'ultimo davvero bravo è stato Tancredi , poi dopo di lui si salvano solamente Cervone , Konsel e prorio De Sanctis , poi abbiamo avuto Antonioli , Pelizzoli, Curci, Artur, Doni , Julio Sergio , Lobont , Stekelenburg , fino ad arrivare alla pippa per eccellenza , Goicoechea  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]



Ma nemmeno Tancredi era chissa' che, a me piaceva di piu' Cervone. Per il resto con Szczesny la tradizione continua: portieri normali con alti e bassi


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma nemmeno Tancredi era chissa' che, a me piaceva di piu' Cervone. Per il resto con Szczesny la tradizione continua: portieri normali con alti e bassi



Ok, infatti io dico che Tancredi e Cervone sono in ordine di bravura , negli ultimi 30 anni quelli che si salvano, poi dopo è un continuo peggiorare fino a goicoechea . Hai ragione , Szczesny , ha alti e bassi , però per me , per potenzialità potrebbe essere il migliore , da Cervone , poi se non si rivelasse bravo , lo rispediamo indietro, con questa formula ci guadagnano tuttti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gds, Wojciech Szczesny, portiere venticinquenne dell’Arsenal e della nazionale polacca, è vicinissimo alla Roma. La trattativa si baserà su un possibile prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto. Il giocatore è stato sotto accusa da parte di Wenger nella scorsa stagione per via della "poca professionalità". Il polacco è stato sorpreso più volte inalare hippy crack e fumare sigarette. Con il neo acquisto Petr Cech, Szczesny non ha più il posto da titolare.



Grande acquisto... continua la loro ottima tradizione con i portieri


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto... continua la loro ottima tradizione con i portieri



E va bhe , dopo essere stati 20 partite con Goicoechea , e 2 stagioni con de sanctis , mi accontento" 
P.S non lo prenderei in giro , ogni volta vi poorta male ,(ancora ricordo goicoechea che col milan sembrava yashin ) [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (22 Luglio 2015)

Già ho capito ci tocca un altro anno di de Sanctis titolare, ma spero che almeno le altre lacune vengano colmate se no questo si prospetta un anno difficile.


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Già ho capito ci tocca un altro anno di de Sanctis titolare, ma spero che almeno le altre lacune vengano colmate se no questo si prospetta un anno difficile.



Vi ritroverete così

Szczensy
Florenzi Manolas Castan Adriano
Pjanic De Rossi Nainggolan
Salah Dzeko Iturbe

vs

Buffon
Linch Bonucci Chiellini Sandro
Khedira Marchisio Pogba
Gotze
Morata Dybala


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vi ritroverete così
> 
> Szczensy
> Florenzi Manolas Castan Adriano
> ...


Leva De rossi , metti Strootman , e forse un po fastidio fino alla 25 giornata glielo potremo mettere, non oltre


----------



## tifosa asRoma (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vi ritroverete così
> 
> Szczensy
> Florenzi Manolas Castan Adriano
> ...



Mah molto ipotetiche le 2 formazioni,adriano a quanto pare luis Enrique ha detto che chi lo vuole deve pagare la clausola rescissoria che è di 90 mln di euro  , forse si andrà su masuaku,e più che goetze la juve secondo me prenderà draxler,


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Leva De rossi , metti Strootman , e forse un po fastidio fino alla 25 giornata glielo potremo mettere, non oltre



Attenzione a sottovalutare Pjanic eh. Ha fatto il triplo dei passaggi di Gotze, più occasioni create, più passaggi decisivi e più possesso palla. Può reggere benissimo il duello, anche se è molto meno dinamico.

Resto dell'idea che state prendendo un portiere normale. Ci ha fatto perdere tanti punti pure col Southampton.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Attenzione a sottovalutare Pjanic eh. Ha fatto il triplo dei passaggi di Gotze, più occasioni create, più passaggi decisivi e più possesso palla. Può reggere benissimo il duello, anche se è molto meno dinamico.
> 
> Resto dell'idea che state prendendo un portiere normale. Ci ha fatto perdere tanti punti pure col Southampton.


Infatti chi vuole levare Pjanic , lui per me è titolare inamovibile . Io invece credo che con una difesa migliore Shish farà meglio di quanto fatto all'Arsenal ( perchè diciamocelo chiaramente , entrambi da tifosi dell 'Arsenal, la difesa dell'Arsenal fa piangere). 
P.s per me Shis è bravo quanto, e forse Ospina, però pecca di discontinuità , perchè alterna periodi da fenomeno , a periodi , in cui si non para manco un retropassaggio. 
P.P.s meno male che all ' ARSENAL è arrivato Cech  [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Attenzione a sottovalutare Pjanic eh. Ha fatto il triplo dei passaggi di Gotze, più occasioni create, più passaggi decisivi e più possesso palla. Può reggere benissimo il duello, anche se è molto meno dinamico.
> 
> Resto dell'idea che state prendendo un portiere normale. Ci ha fatto perdere tanti punti pure col Southampton.



Sei innamorato, dì a galliani di fare un'offerta per pjanic magari lo vendiamo chissà ,visto che a detta di molti smantelliamo tutto ogni anno


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sei innamorato, dì a galliani di fare un'offerta per pjanic magari lo vendiamo chissà ,visto che a detta di molti smantelliamo tutto ogni anno



Per 30 mln ce lo portate fino a Milanello. Sì, lo amo alla follia. Spero di vederlo un giorno al Milan o all'Arsenal. Tecnica e impostazione allo stato puro. Numeri alla mano


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Per 30 mln ce lo portate fino a Milanello. Sì, lo amo alla follia. Spero di vederlo un giorno al Milan o all'Arsenal. Tecnica e impostazione allo stato puro. Numeri alla mano



50 milioni e te lo regalo per il compleanno


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

Comunque tanti auguri per Szczesny perché è pure poco professionale oltre che sottotono a livello atletico.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Luglio 2015)

De Sanctis decisamente più affidabile e soprattutto più _leader_


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> De Sanctis decisamente più affidabile e soprattutto più _leader_




Più leader ok , più affidabile


----------



## tifosa asRoma (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Per 30 mln ce lo portate fino a Milanello. Sì, lo amo alla follia. Spero di vederlo un giorno al Milan o all'Arsenal. Tecnica e impostazione allo stato puro. Numeri alla mano



Ah ah 30 mln ? Scherzi ? Vi mandiamo una maglietta autografata per quella cifra, proprio come vi dovevamo portare romagnoli a 20mln e invece siamo già a 25 e nulla si muove.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (22 Luglio 2015)

Siccome ho grandi difficoltà a giudicare i portieri, non riesco a capire se sono buoni o meno, non ce n'è mai uno che mi piaccia realmente , chiedo ma non era meglio romero a 0 ?

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Siccome ho grandi difficoltà a giudicare i portieri, non riesco a capire se sono buoni o meno, non ce n'è mai uno che mi piaccia realmente , chiedo ma non era meglio romero a 0 ?
> 
> [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION]



No , Romero è considerato da tanti un bravo portiere, perchè è il titolare dell'argentina ( perchè gli altri fanno ancora più pena) , ma fidati , non è un portiere che sa fare grandi parate, e tranne in nazionale , è anche parecchio discontinuo. Infatti alterna periodi buoni , a periodi in cui è a dir poco penoso. Szczesny come lui ha il difetto che della discontinuità , però il polacco è più alto , ed ha una grande reattività , e secondo me se migliorasse nell 'attenzione ( che poi è questo il suo vero problema , a differenza di Romero che anche se attento , fa delle cavolatr mostruose), sarebbe uno dei migliori portieri d'europa . Anzi ti dirò di più se limasse quel grosso difetto , potrebbe diventare il miglior portiere che abiamo mai avuto. [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (22 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No , Romero è considerato da tanti un bravo portiere, perchè è il titolare dell'argentina ( perchè gli altri fanno ancora più pena) , ma fidati , non è un portiere che sa fare grandi parate, e tranne in nazionale , è anche parecchio discontinuo. Infatti alterna periodi buoni , a periodi in cui è a dir poco penoso. Szczesny come lui ha il difetto che della discontinuità , però il polacco è più alto , ed ha una grande reattività , e secondo me se migliorasse nell 'attenzione ( che poi è questo il suo vero problema , a differenza di Romero che anche se attento , fa delle cavolatr mostruose), sarebbe uno dei migliori portieri d'europa . Anzi ti dirò di più se limasse quel grosso difetto , potrebbe diventare il miglior portiere che abiamo mai avuto. [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]



Quindi sto polacco impronunciabile, ha delle potenzialità importanti se fosse normale con la testa mentre romero fa schifo senza speranza. Ho capito bene?


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Quindi sto polacco impronunciabile, ha delle potenzialità importanti se fosse normale con la testa mentre romero fa schifo senza speranza. Ho capito bene?



Romero non fa schifo , però è allo stesso livello dei Doni,degli Stekelenburg, cioè quei portieri normali, che non ti posso salvare una partita. Il polacco invece ha invece delle ottime potenzialità, è vero all'arsenal ha sbagliato in alcune partite , ma in altre non faceva passare nulla, para anche i rigori , ed è bravo con i piedi . Si se fosse normale con la testa ( che poi mica è scemo , è solo che ha cali di concentrazioni, che all'Arsenal con quella difesa paghi) non te lo darebbero neanche per scherzo [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Siccome ho grandi difficoltà a giudicare i portieri, non riesco a capire se sono buoni o meno, non ce n'è mai uno che mi piaccia realmente , chiedo ma non era meglio romero a 0 ?
> 
> @Renegade @Ma che ooh



Meglio Romero a 0. Se non altro internazionalmente ha più esperienza ed è più sicuro. Come professionalità siamo lì ma preferisco l'argentino. Ospina è quanto di meglio ci è capitato a Londra.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Meglio Romero a 0. Se non altro internazionalmente ha più esperienza ed è più sicuro. Come professionalità siamo lì ma preferisco l'argentino. Ospina è quanto di meglio ci è capitato a Londra.



Ospina per me come abilità è bravo come szczesny , però lui è più attento, e su questo sono d'accordo. Romero  sicuro  lo hai mai visto  giocare  [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] e poi non è che a portieri possiamo lamentarci di lui , vedendo lo schifo che abbiamo avuto da 20 anni a sta parte


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2015)

Che portieraccio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che portieraccio.



Secondo me non è male , certo non è Neuer , ma neanche De Sanctis .


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è male , certo non è Neuer , ma neanche De Sanctis .



Siamo lì secondo me, c'era molto di meglio in giro, ad esempio Mirante


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Siamo lì secondo me, c'era molto di meglio in giro, ad esempio Mirante



Mirante ha passato i 30 e sta diventando un citofono in porta...

Szczesny non piace neanche a me, onestamente in Europa c'è vasta scelta tra portieri forti e giovani, se quello era l'obiettivo. Sommer, Lloris, Perin, Leno, Sirigu...


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mirante ha passato i 30 e sta diventando un citofono in porta...
> 
> Szczesny non piace neanche a me, onestamente in Europa c'è vasta scelta tra portieri forti e giovani, se quello era l'obiettivo. Sommer, Lloris, Perin, Leno, Sirigu...



Non avevano soldi da usare però, quelli costano tutti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mirante ha passato i 30 e sta diventando un citofono in porta...
> 
> Szczesny non piace neanche a me, onestamente in Europa c'è vasta scelta tra portieri forti e giovani, se quello era l'obiettivo. Sommer, Lloris, Perin, Leno, Sirigu...


Mah, a me nelle ultime 2 stagioni ha convinto parecchio invece


----------



## Aragorn (24 Luglio 2015)

Avrebbero fatto meglio a prendere Neto, ma se lo sono fatto soffiare dalla Juve.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Luglio 2015)

Né ci guadagnano né ci perdono rispetto a De Sanctis.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Né ci guadagnano né ci perdono rispetto a De Sanctis.


No De sanctis ormai è vecchio , quello che doveva dare lo ha dato , Szczesny invece è ancora giovane , potrebbe magari migliorare. 
Ma è solo una mia opinione , vedremo.


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Né ci guadagnano né ci perdono rispetto a De Sanctis.



Szczesny non è un portento di portiere ma non ti puoi presentare con de Sanctis ancora titolare.


----------



## Marchisio89 (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No De sanctis ormai è vecchio , quello che doveva dare lo ha dato , Szczesny invece è ancora giovane , potrebbe magari migliorare.
> Ma è solo una mia opinione , vedremo.


Non mi é mai piaciuto. Sarebbe stato meglio puntare su un altro portiere secondo me.
Poi magari in italia fará bene... Van der Sar alla Juve sembrava un pippone. 



il condor ha scritto:


> Szczesny non è un portento di portiere ma non ti puoi presentare con de Sanctis ancora titolare.


Con De Sanctis no, ma ci sono altri portieri in giro.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non mi é mai piaciuto. Sarebbe stato meglio puntare su un altro portiere secondo me.
> Poi magari in italia fará bene... Van der Sar alla Juve sembrava un pippone.
> 
> 
> Con De Sanctis no, ma ci sono altri portieri in giro.



Van der Sar ha fatto il fenomeno all'Ajax , al Fulham e al Manchester United , solo alla Juve ha fallito , spero che Szczesny faccia il contario 
P.s sono pochi i portieri che si possono prendere non spendendo una cifra non elevata


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non mi é mai piaciuto. Sarebbe stato meglio puntare su un altro portiere secondo me.
> Poi magari in italia fará bene... Van der Sar alla Juve sembrava un pippone.
> 
> 
> Con De Sanctis no, ma ci sono altri portieri in giro.



Alla fine a quanto pare sarà prestito secco, probabilmente la roma quest'anno non voleva spendere soldi per il ruolo e ha fatto un'operazione tampone per un anno, poi l'anno prossimo si vedrà


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Alla fine a quanto pare sarà prestito secco, probabilmente la roma quest'anno non voleva spendere soldi per il ruolo e ha fatto un'operazione tampone per un anno, poi l'anno prossimo si vedrà



Ogni volta che prendiamo , in un ruolo importante , uno in prestito abbiamo vinto lo scudetto (82/83 Vierchwood e nel 00/01 Cristiano Zanetti)   [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## Marchisio89 (25 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Alla fine a quanto pare sarà prestito secco, probabilmente la roma quest'anno non voleva spendere soldi per il ruolo e ha fatto un'operazione tampone per un anno, poi l'anno prossimo si vedrà


Proprio quest'anno con la Juve indebolita (almeno finché non verrá preso, se verrá preso, un vero 10) dovevate prendere un portiere forte. Vincere lo scudetto dipende da molti fattori e il ruolo del portiere é delicatissimo. Portierone e un grande attaccante e siete completi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Proprio quest'anno con la Juve indebolita (almeno finché non verrá preso, se verrá preso, un vero 10) dovevate prendere un portiere forte. Vincere lo scudetto dipende da molti fattori e il ruolo del portiere é delicatissimo. Portierone e un grande attaccante e siete completi.



In realtà tra le lacune che abbiamo quella del portiere è la meno impellente, terzino sx e punta sono fondamentali, i punti l'anno scorso li abbiamo persi per i gol non fatti e non per quelli presi, siamo stati l'ottavo attacco del campionato e per una squadra arrivata seconda è inaccettabile, mentre sono 2 anni che siamo la seconda miglior difesa (nonostante astori e yanga) quindi almeno per me le priorità sono altre.

Edit l'anno scorso abbiamo subito 7 gol più di voi, l'anno prima 2, mentre in attacco l'anno scorso abbiamo segnato 18 gol in meno e l'anno prima 8 in meno.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> In realtà tra le lacune che abbiamo quella del portiere è la meno impellente, terzino sx e punta sono fondamentali, i punti l'anno scorso li abbiamo persi per i gol non fatti e non per quelli presi, siamo stati l'ottavo attacco del campionato e per una squadra arrivata seconda è inaccettabile, mentre sono 2 anni che siamo la seconda miglior difesa (nonostante astori e yanga) quindi almeno per me le priorità sono altre.
> 
> Edit l'anno scorso abbiamo subito 7 gol più di voi, l'anno prima 2, mentre in attacco l'anno scorso abbiamo segnato 18 gol in meno e l'anno prima 8 in meno.



Esatto , in attacco rispetto alla Juve facciamo pena , ma la difesa , che che se ne dica è molto buona .


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Esatto , in attacco rispetto alla Juve facciamo pena , ma la difesa , che che se ne dica è molto buona .



Esatto perché è la nostra fase difensiva ad essere buona, certo se vicino a manolas avessimo avuto castan probabilmente avremmo preso ancora qualche gol in meno, ma per lo scudetto non cambiava niente se fai 20 gol in meno del tuo avversario.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Esatto perché è la nostra fase difensiva ad essere buona, certo se vicino a manolas avessimo avuto castan probabilmente avremmo preso ancora qualche gol in meno, ma per lo scudetto non cambiava niente se fai 20 gol in meno del tuo avversario.



Giusto. 
P.S hai visto il messaggio di prima del prestito di Szczesny


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Giusto.
> P.S hai visto il messaggio di prima del prestito di Szczesny



L'ho visto ora ma nel 82 c'erano già i prestiti? Se fosse così perché non lo facciamo ogni anno.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> L'ho visto ora ma nel 82 c'erano già i prestiti? Se fosse così perché non lo facciamo ogni anno.



Si era in prestito dalla Sampdoria , dopo il prestito alla Fiorentina l' anno prima. Non lo facciamo ogni anno, perchè altrimenti sarebbe troppo facile  
P.s nel 2009/2010 stavamo per vincere lo scudetto con i gol del prestato Luca Toni


----------



## Marchisio89 (25 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> In realtà tra le lacune che abbiamo quella del portiere è la meno impellente, terzino sx e punta sono fondamentali, i punti l'anno scorso li abbiamo persi per i gol non fatti e non per quelli presi, siamo stati l'ottavo attacco del campionato e per una squadra arrivata seconda è inaccettabile, mentre sono 2 anni che siamo la seconda miglior difesa (nonostante astori e yanga) quindi almeno per me le priorità sono altre.
> 
> Edit l'anno scorso abbiamo subito 7 gol più di voi, l'anno prima 2, mentre in attacco l'anno scorso abbiamo segnato 18 gol in meno e l'anno prima 8 in meno.


Pensavo peggio onestamente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Pensavo peggio onestamente.



In difesa in realtà il primo anno di Garcia , se non avessimo mollato palesemente le ultime giornate , saremmo stati la miiglior difesa . 
P.s è solo il mio punto di vista , niente polemiche


----------



## Marchisio89 (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> In difesa in realtà il primo anno di Garcia , se non avessimo mollato palesemente le ultime giornate , saremmo stati la miiglior difesa .
> P.s è solo il mio punto di vista , niente polemiche


Sí sono d'accordo, anche se va ricordato che la Roma giocava una partita a settimana. 
Quella Roma mi piaceva molto. La ritengo anche superiore alla prima Juve di Conte.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sí sono d'accordo, anche se va ricordato che la Roma giocava una partita a settimana.
> Quella Roma mi piaceva molto. La ritengo anche superiore alla prima Juve di Conte.



No no , ricordo la prima Juve di Conte , ed era superiore , come gruppo , e squadra , anche alla juve degli anni successivi , e alle altre squadre [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION]


----------



## Marchisio89 (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No no , ricordo la prima Juve di Conte , ed era superiore , come gruppo , e squadra , anche alla juve degli anni successivi , e alle altre squadre [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION]


A livello di gioco e di aggressivitá sicuramente. Era molto bella da vedere, giocava altissima e senza quella stramaledetta difesa a 3.
Ma a livello di risultati quella Roma era di una costanza assurda (La Juve nonostante vinse lo scudetto aveva la pariggite nel primo anno) e aveva una media punti buonissima. Quella Roma 9 su 10 volte vinceva lo scudetto.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro del fatto delle sigarette lo sapevo ma che si *facesse di crack *no... Gravissimo eh. Sul fumo ci si può passare perché tanto fuma pure Buffon, ma su quello no.



l'hippy crack é un gas ilarante.. non si fa di crack..  non è cosi grave... anche se può essere pericoloso


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Luglio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> l'hippy crack é un gas ilarante.. non si fa di crack..  non è cosi grave... anche se può essere pericoloso



Abbiamo un hippy in porta


----------

